# Site still really slow



## Erethzium (Aug 13, 2012)

^Topic. Site still goes incredibly slow at times, taking 10+ seconds to load each page. Even after apparently being "fixed".

No, it's not my internet. FA is the only site that's loading this slow, all other sites load fine.


----------



## badlands (Aug 13, 2012)

i've got the same problem. good to know its not my internet again


----------



## jakejynx (Aug 13, 2012)

I've noticed this, too. It's been like that off and on for days. Starting to get really annoying. :/


----------



## Ruethel (Aug 13, 2012)

Haven't really noticed this myself much.


----------



## argon_vile (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes, it's a little sporadic for me. Got home and clicked on a few journals, viewed my personal notes -- each click took 30-60 seconds to load. Then I clicked around to a few more pages and it was instantaneous again. I'm used to the site being a little slow some evenings, but this is Monday afternoon at 5:30 EST, it's usually pretty snappy.... Very strange.


----------



## Erethzium (Aug 13, 2012)

argon_vile said:


> Yes, it's a little sporadic for me. Got home and clicked on a few journals, viewed my personal notes -- each click took 30-60 seconds to load. Then I clicked around to a few more pages and it was instantaneous again. I'm used to the site being a little slow some evenings, but this is Monday afternoon at 5:30 EST, it's usually pretty snappy.... Very strange.


Yeah, the slow-ness appears to be an on/off type of thing. Sometimes it's normal, but most of the time it's horrendously slow.


----------



## muffins4tots (Aug 13, 2012)

Same thing happening here, page generation anywhere from 0.325 seconds to 0.5


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm on an itouch 4th gen and it works fine for me.  Weird


----------



## Spotzz (Aug 13, 2012)

Everytime I have a slow loading page....its always >98% SQL server.  Page Generation time is fine, its getting the date to generate the page that seems to be lagging bad.  It's almost always the SQL server bottle-necking FA when FA is going slow.


----------



## kayfox (Aug 13, 2012)

It is reported that a bad backup job on the database server was causing some of the issues.  Basically because of a misunderstanding of what options were needed to produce good backups, a sort was being done on every table before dumping them.  While this sort was on a key and generally fast and done while dumping, it still slowed down things when used with some data consistency options.


----------



## Accountability (Aug 15, 2012)

These charts show that it's been happening every day since the update during FA's peak hours. I doubt it's the backup.


----------



## Erethzium (Aug 15, 2012)

Accountability said:


> These charts show that it's been happening every day since the update during FA's peak hours. I doubt it's the backup.



It's also happening during...not-peak hours. Unless 9am EST on a weekday is a peak hour.

But it also seems to be completely random. Literally, the site was just going really damn slow for me; I come over here to post this, and now the speed is fine again.


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm having the same problem as well =/


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol fast slow fast slow fast slow.  That's what I'm getting.


----------



## Silverwolfoneofmany (Aug 15, 2012)

I am experiencing the same thing as zachhart12 describes...a fluctuation between near-normal load speeds and very sluggish response. It seems to be that there are brief moments of speed between several minutes of slowness. On average, it takes FA over 20 seconds just to refresh after I clear a comment from my message center, for example. Loading submissions takes an equally long time, if not more.

This problem has been ongoing for over a week now. I am no longer able to use the site if I need to check messages quickly...I have to wait until I have ten minutes at the very least to spare.


----------



## Accountability (Aug 15, 2012)

Aaaaaand it's almost back to being as bad (seems like it's actually _worse_) as it was last weekend.


----------



## Ziaki (Aug 15, 2012)

Pages won't even load for me right now. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 15, 2012)

I just gave up after waiting for nearly 10 minutes for a page to load. 

Again. There are volunteers willing to help for free. I can't code worth a damn, but I'm seriously willing to _pay actual real money _if it would mean we could have a better site.


----------



## Sci Cheetah (Aug 15, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> ^Topic. Site still goes incredibly slow at times, taking 10+ seconds to load each page. Even after apparently being "fixed".
> 
> No, it's not my internet. FA is the only site that's loading this slow, all other sites load fine.


really? it only takes you 10 seconds? Lucky you. I have pages that are taking 5+ minutes to load.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 15, 2012)

The servers finally crapped out.
How surprising.


----------



## FlyingFire (Aug 15, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> I just gave up after waiting for nearly 10 minutes for a page to load.
> 
> Again. There are volunteers willing to help for free. I can't code worth a damn, but I'm seriously willing to _pay actual real money _if it would mean we could have a better site.



I completely agree. I'm tired of the site acting like its dying every five seconds. Its worse than just old.


----------



## thoron (Aug 15, 2012)

If anything else I at least got a error 500: internal server error quickly.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 15, 2012)

That's good news


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 15, 2012)

StainMcGorver said:


> The servers finally crapped out.
> How surprising.



LOL 504 Gateway Timeout 



Accountability said:


> Aaaaaand it's almost back to being as bad (seems like it's actually _worse_) as it was last weekend.




Where do you get that image from again?


----------



## S.P (Aug 15, 2012)

Really slow, any slower and the site would be going backwards.
It used to be FA was the fastest site, Sofurry and DA were the slowest. But since changes to the thumbnails were made speed has being dropping, then the header changes finished FA off with it being pure luck if your page loads at all sometime.
Now Sofurry is fast as hell and even slow DA loads faster than FA these days. 

Neer should really think about undoing the changes and giving the site back its speed and reliability.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 15, 2012)

S.P said:


> Really slow, any slower and the site would be going backwards.
> It used to be FA was the fastest site, Sofurry and DA were the slowest. But since changes to the thumbnails were made speed has being dropping, then the header changes finished FA off with it being pure luck if your page loads at all sometime.
> Now Sofurry is fast as hell and even slow DA loads faster than FA these days.
> 
> Neer should really think about undoing the changes and giving the site back its speed and reliability.


FA, a fast site? Ever?
HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2012)

It's been fluctuating for me as well. And today I've started getting error codes.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 15, 2012)

Been really slow for me on iPad. No error codes, the thing just stops trying to load after a few minutes.


----------



## S.P (Aug 15, 2012)

It used to be years ago, or at least way faster than DA and SF.
But SF has had a lot of work done and FA has just gotten slower and slower, the load times went down with a bang after the thumbnail changes and then later on the header change.
It seems to be hit or miss if the site loads at all now.


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2012)

S.P said:


> Really slow, any slower and the site would be going backwards.
> It used to be FA was the fastest site, Sofurry and DA were the slowest. But since changes to the thumbnails were made speed has being dropping, then the header changes finished FA off with it being pure luck if your page loads at all sometime.
> Now Sofurry is fast as hell and even slow DA loads faster than FA these days.
> 
> Neer should really think about undoing the changes and giving the site back its speed and reliability.


 And how long ago was this?


Now it's taking five minutes to give me a 504 error. -_-

EDIT: damn, look at all the people viewing the thread. O_O


----------



## Accountability (Aug 15, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Where do you get that image from again?



http://habnab.it/fa/


----------



## Soline (Aug 15, 2012)

I'll toss my hat into the pool. Been fluctuating between "Fuck this is slow" and "Another DDOS?" speeds for the past week. And I've started getting 504 gateway timeouts lately as well.


Normally I'm supportive of devs/programmers and suchlike, it's a tough job, but for fuck sake this is ridiculous. ALL they did was make thumbnails a little bigger...how the fuck does THAT slow down me accessing notes?!


----------



## S.P (Aug 15, 2012)

Not that long ago TealMoon.

Now SF goes like a rocket and has reliability FA can only dream of, but Sofurry has being rebuilt twice. As far as I know FA hasn't had that level of work, ever, the last time FA saw any real attention was back when it was first designed.


----------



## Silverwolfoneofmany (Aug 15, 2012)

Now getting 504 Gateway Timeout errors after spending five minutes waiting for a single page to load. Seems like something that had been failing for weeks has finally crapped out...


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't access the site anymore. Fuck, I needed someones ref too. -_-


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Aug 15, 2012)

Yup, 504 error. Just waiting for FA mods to tell us what they broke this time

edit: oh hey it works now. CRAY. But still slow as quadriplegic snails


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2012)

S.P said:


> Not that long ago TealMoon.
> 
> Now SF goes like a rocket and has reliability FA can only dream of, but Sofurry has being rebuilt twice. As far as I know FA hasn't had that level of work, ever, the last time FA saw any real attention was back when it was first designed.


 I've been a lurker for sometime and it has always been slow.

Every time I go to SoFurry my anti-virus warns that it is a dangerous site.


----------



## Dekarian (Aug 15, 2012)

It's loading well again. (for now)

EDIT: Never mind. *facepalm*


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2012)

Dekarian said:


> It's loading well again. (for now)


 It worked for two minutes then it started fucking up again. -_-
Was able to get the refs though.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dekarian said:


> It's loading well again. (for now)



Problem loading page...was fine 1 min ago...LOL...yup, FA is done now...bye bye FA



Accountability said:


> http://habnab.it/fa/




How would anyone know where to find that?


----------



## Silverwolfoneofmany (Aug 15, 2012)

Now receiving Firefox's 'The connection has timed out' errors.

'The server at 'www.furaffinity.net' is taking too long to respond.'


----------



## thoron (Aug 15, 2012)

Dekarian said:


> It's loading well again. (for now)
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. *facepalm*



Nope, now I'm getting a connection timed out message.


----------



## S.P (Aug 15, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I've been a lurker for sometime and it has always been slow.
> 
> Every time I go to SoFurry my anti-virus warns that it is a dangerous site.





Really?
Mine works fine and I've never heard of anyone having a problem with a virus there.
Could be because the site is classed as an adult site that sets off content locks. All the other sites I've used have never set off the content lock, FA, IB, DA and Furrag, only sofurry triggers the lock (I've since removed it).
 Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2012)

Silverwolfoneofmany said:


> Now receiving Firefox's 'The connection has timed out' errors.
> 
> 'The server at 'www.furaffinity.net' is taking too long to respond.'


 Same here with Internet Explorer. -_-


----------



## kayfox (Aug 15, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> How would anyone know where to find that?



Its not official, so Im not sure why it should be well known?


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2012)

S.P said:


> Really?
> Mine works fine and I've never heard of anyone having a problem with a virus there.
> Could be because the site is classed as an adult site that sets off content locks. All the other sites I've used have never set off the content lock, FA, IB, DA and Furrag, only sofurry triggers the lock (I've since removed it).
> Maybe that has something to do with it.


 I don't have any kind of adult content blocker active, I never have.


----------



## grantneodude (Aug 15, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/123507-No-slow-response-8-15-2012 Finally.


----------



## S.P (Aug 15, 2012)

FA is working again, quick everyone before the site changes its mind.


----------



## SythWolf (Aug 15, 2012)

Mine has been going from a minute load to fifteen minutes to load, to never loading. Ah.. now its just saying that furaffinity doesn't exists.


----------



## Teal (Aug 15, 2012)

grantneodude said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/123507-No-slow-response-8-15-2012 Finally.


Dude this is all we get.



> Site timeouts and slow responsiveness are being investigated at this time.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience.



They should have worked on it sooner.


----------



## Nega Wolfie (Aug 15, 2012)

Seems to be working now but slowly


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 15, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Dude this is all we get.



Don't expect anything more from them.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't say I've gotten an error code/page yet, but I'll say it's because I've not visited around times when that may have been more common.  As well, I can't say I've seen fluctuation as even as others have (fast slow fast slow).  I've seen slow, slow, slow, slow, fast, slow, slow, slow, slow, slow...and so forth.  Random, but more slow than any bit speedy.

Edit: Page load times are around 2-5 minutes each.


----------



## Erethzium (Aug 15, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> They should have worked on it sooner.


Yeah, this has been going on since at least 4 or 5 days ago. Bleh.


----------



## Accountability (Aug 15, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> How would anyone know where to find that?



It's unofficial and is a small project that a few people on Vivisector's IRC are a part of. Two or three servers pulls two images from FA every 40 seconds and a collection of pages from artists with lots or very few uploads, then parses the information found on the pages (SQL/PHP times, guests/users online) and assembles a graph. 



zachhart12 said:


> Don't expect anything more from them.


Speaking of Vivisector, Yak stopped by recently to clear up that last weekend's slowdowns were the result of a backup script he was running.

Apparently 10 hours ago he was talking about running a backup again. My guess is this is related.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 15, 2012)

Accountability said:


> It's unofficial and is a small project that a few people on Vivisector's IRC are a part of. Two or three servers pulls two images from FA every 40 seconds and a collection of pages from artists with lots or very few uploads, then parses the information found on the pages (SQL/PHP times, guests/users online) and assembles a graph.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Vivisector, Yak stopped by recently to clear up that last weekend's slowdowns were the result of a backup script he was running.
> ...



Oh..well alrighty then .  I didn't even know what vivisector was...forums I seeee.


----------



## GingerM (Aug 15, 2012)

500 errors, 504 errors, timeouts, and a couple of 'cannot resolve domain furaffinity.net', which strikes me as odd, particularly as it was a page that loaded with that, not a popup error message.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 16, 2012)

Seems typical of Furaffinity to have it's usual assortment of problems around this time of year..

Color me unsurprised.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 16, 2012)

So, were there any announcements concerning possible site slowdowns from the backup, or did they forget to to us again? Or did the site just poop out for some reason?


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm betting its another DDOS and we just aren't being told. I want to say that last time it happened they were pretty quiet about it too for a while.


----------



## Viridis (Aug 16, 2012)

Give it a month.  It'll probably take that long to fix. :V

But yeah, load times are taking about eight or nine minutes for me, just to open my messages page.  Not fun.


----------



## Foxxel (Aug 16, 2012)

It has to be redoing that backup they were talking about a few weeks ago. Would explain a lot.
Also, knowing FA, they will be telling us in the next few days.


----------



## LeoTWFZ (Aug 16, 2012)

Silly FA :3


----------



## SythWolf (Aug 16, 2012)

Site was working well at normal speeds for about three hours for me, then went into a fit and died. Nothing works yet again. Hoping that they will have an update soon on what's going on. Or an issue resolve.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 16, 2012)

Site won't load at all at the moment, unless to show me a nice error-screen.
What is going on and when will it be fixed?

Seriously, this has been going on for days now. 
You'd think they'd know the issue by now.


----------



## thoron (Aug 16, 2012)

Patience young grasshoppers, there is an entire world outside your bedrooms waiting to be explored. Go outside and let the sun provide you with the gift of vitamin D.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 16, 2012)

thoron said:


> Patience young grasshoppers, there is an entire world outside your bedrooms waiting to be explored. Go outside and let the sun provide you with the gift of vitamin D.



Except it's rainy as fuck where I live so I'd rather stay indoors. D:


----------



## thoron (Aug 16, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Except it's rainy as fuck where I live so I'd rather stay indoors. D:



And assuming the weather is piss poor, there is always other activities. Cooking, reading, TV, video/computer games, movie, etc.


----------



## Woulfe (Aug 16, 2012)

*LAGALOT*

Lagalot
Lagalot
Lagalot
It's only a model
Ssssshhhhhh
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've noticed a pattern to this lag that's going on here on FA, it seems to be tied to high traffic times....
1. Before Work or School in the mornings or just after breakfast or during breakfast even.....
2. Around lunchtime.... everyone is having lunch at Work or School.....
3. After school.... Folks just got home from School namely.....
4. After work.... Folks just got home from work....
5. Prime time..... that would be from 6pm to 9pm.....
What does this mean ? It means there's an issue with the server load at these times of day, that's what it means....
What can we do to help ? Well, I'd say post at different times, upload art at different times, but then the sever load would just shift as everyone moves to different times of the day.... We just gotta deal with it 'till it's fixed that's all we can do....
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
On second thought, let's not go to Lagalot, it is a silly place


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: LAGALOT*

The only other option would be talking to the French, and that simply will not do.


----------



## badlands (Aug 16, 2012)

and now its moving at the speed of continental drift...


----------



## Woulfe (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: LAGALOT*

Where'd you get the coconuts ?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, the speed is up to me. It was slow yesterday, but now it's blazing fast...I sound like a cable commercial. ;-;

EDIT: And just the fuck like that.....back to the speed of my brain. How did that happen? Nothing's loading.


----------



## thoron (Aug 16, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Well, the speed is up to me. It was slow yesterday, but now it's blazing fast...I sound like a cable commercial. ;-;
> 
> EDIT: And just the fuck like that.....back to the speed of my brain. How did that happen? Nothing's loading.



Because the moment it starts speeding up every one jumps in and clogs the system again.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Aug 16, 2012)

Up in site status they are saying it the load balancer.  It seems like it is sending some requests to a dead or unresponsive server.


----------



## LunaraLioness (Aug 16, 2012)

At least I was able to submit a new picture before it choked just now. >_<


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey guys, how about you just go 

OUTSIDE!


----------



## Ley (Aug 16, 2012)

Taking 15 minutes to load here. Awesome.


----------



## thoron (Aug 16, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> Hey guys, how about you just go
> 
> OUTSIDE!



And if the weathers bad or its too dark there are usually plenty of other activities to do indoors as well.


----------



## Taasla (Aug 16, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> Hey guys, how about you just go
> 
> OUTSIDE!



I just got home from working my butt off on a hot as balls plant.  I'll f5 FA all I want.  :V


----------



## Ley (Aug 16, 2012)

I have an impatient chick bugging me about her pic she wanted done in a day and it took me three. >.< I need to get on.


----------



## Teal (Aug 16, 2012)

Shit, suddenly nothing but 504 errors.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 16, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Shit, suddenly nothing but 504 errors.



It just loaded normally for me...watch, it'll go back to 504s in 3 minutes


----------



## GingerM (Aug 16, 2012)

From the relevant thread in the Site Status forum:


Qoph said:


> The issue seems to be with the site's load balancer, which is excluding some of our servers from handling the traffic load. I'll post an estimated time for a fix as soon as I can.


----------



## Shot King (Aug 17, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> Hey guys, how about you just go
> 
> OUTSIDE!



Try going outside when it gets 105+ degrees nearly every damn day during the summer, with nothing else to do but swimming, and even that gets old after doing it for so many days.

Anyway if theres any silver lining to this slowdown it does bring me back to the days when we were stuck on AOL 56k dial up from my middle school up to my 10th grade school years. The only things that are missing is the dial up sound and my sister yelling (constantly it seems) "Blake get off the internet I need to use the phone!"


----------



## Teal (Aug 17, 2012)

Shot King said:


> Try going outside when it gets 105+ degrees nearly every damn day during the summer, with nothing else to do but swimming, and even that gets old after doing it for so many days.
> 
> Anyway if theres any silver lining to this slowdown it does bring me back to the days when we were stuck on AOL 56k dial up from my middle school up to my 10th grade school years. The *only things that are missing is the dial up sound and my sister yelling (constantly it seems) "Blake get off the internet I need to use the phone*!"


 Heh, my provider is shitty and if someone calls you get disconected.

Site's loading slowish, but it's working. -_-


----------



## Accountability (Aug 17, 2012)

GingerM said:


> From the relevant thread in the Site Status forum:



While that may explain why it takes a while to load pages, it doesn't explain how the responsiveness of the MySQL server has been getting progressively worse. Unless they got another database server and didn't say anything, the database should not have any interaction with the load balancer whatsoever.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> Hey guys, how about you just go
> 
> OUTSIDE!



And we have to come back in sometime. Some people also do commissions, bud. Going outside won't make that paper. Uploading art on a deadline will.


----------



## Zuckerdachs (Aug 17, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> Hey guys, how about you just go
> 
> OUTSIDE!




This is the *Site Discussion Forum*, not the Let's Be a Jackass About What Other People Choose To Do With Their Time Forum.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

I wish we could upload via mobile device (I'm not saying they should implement that as it'd be too big a request). It's fluent and fast on my phone no matter what. I don't get it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> And we have to come back in sometime. Some people also do commissions, bud. Going outside won't make that paper. Uploading art on a deadline will.



I don't understand this? People work on commissions should have their material downloaded on their drive if they need reference of a character.
If someone is giving you a deadline to *post their art on FA* either

1. They're an idiot for not giving you their contact information.
2. You're an idiot for not having their contact information to send them the commission.

There's more things to do than go outside. I think a commissioner can understand you're having issues with using FA and you should be doing your transactions off site for the most part. 

Just saying this is a bunk argument.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't understand this? People work on commissions should have their material downloaded on their drive if they need reference of a character.
> If someone is giving you a deadline to *post their art on FA* either
> 
> 1. They're an idiot for not giving you their contact information.
> ...



For starters, I don't do commissions. I'm not referring to myself. I'm not an idiot...much.

But whatever. Bad argument, you're right. It's cool. 
Still, going outside won't speed up the site when we eventually DO get back on FA for whatever purpose after a nice game of catch or swim in the pool. There's still an issue present and people just want to make it known.


----------



## Glide (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, the way I see it is that the FA tech people really don't need to share the problem with us if they don't want to, although they should and appearently did by saying something about some database servers and load balancer. I have no idea wheather this is the real problem or not, but its up to the admins to keep us informed.

Now, I realize that not everyone wants to go outside, or has commissions to do, or desperately wants to RP through the notes system or something, but its probably a good idea to find something else to occupy your time. Just until things are back up.


----------



## Foxxel (Aug 17, 2012)

Now it's been working find since 3 A.M. EST. Little lag but nothing more than 10-5 seconds


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 17, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Still, going outside won't speed up the site when we eventually DO get back on FA for whatever purpose after a nice game of catch or swim in the pool. There's still an issue present and people just want to make it known.



I think it's pretty much known since a lot of people are using the site. The play by play commentary is a bit much. Now if there was a site status that said "we resolved this issue" when clearly it hasn't been. I think people should still complain.

In addition I already said people can do other things than just go outside. People waste entire lives on video games these days


----------



## kayfox (Aug 17, 2012)

> The issue seems to be with the site's load balancer, which is excluding some of our servers from handling the traffic load. I'll post an estimated time for a fix as soon as I can.



Huh...  probably a misconfiguration, still does not explain the slow SQL times.

I could help, since well, I fix load balancers and web application firewalls for a living.  But...


----------



## Silverwolfoneofmany (Aug 17, 2012)

Zuckerdachs said:


> This is the *Site Discussion Forum*, not the Let's Be a Jackass About What Other People Choose To Do With Their Time Forum.



This.

Why anyone is so concerned about what others do with their free time is beyond me. It is, quite frankly, nobody's business but their own! I can personally attest to the intense heat argument, as well...


----------



## Silverwolfoneofmany (Aug 18, 2012)

As of right now, the site has been very stable and back up to speed for several hours. We may be in the clear!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 18, 2012)

Didn't you just read my post before. Please stop spamming multiple posts with play by play commentary. When word is back from staff that it is fixed then make a comment if it's not the case. 

I'm closing this topic now.


----------

